# Girl immediately unadds me after I tried to send a dorky snap to put her at ease



## Amnesia (Dec 29, 2022)

I cant send screen shots because she unadded on tinder and snap


_(Important note: her tinder bio says "super sarcastic")_


Basically match with a girl she sends first line *"I don't believe u are real"*

we exchange snaps and I send her one and she says* I'm hot*



I ask her to drink a few white claws with me and she immediately responds *"when and where"*

I tell her to come over and send my address, she asks* ur not a serial killer right lol?*

I say *NO,are u?*

She says *Naw but I usually just dont go over to someones place right away*

so to put her at ease ( I was at the gym) and send her a SNAP JUST LIKE THE ONE BELOW *except I am sticking my tongue out and the caption is "dw I'm kinda a dork"




*


She opens it and two minutes go by, and I am unadded as a friend. She goes on to say *eww, that kinda rubbed me the wrong way*

as I ask tf?

She explains *it was cringe, sent her runnin type of feel didnt like "dork" etc *


I tell her* I am sarcastic like her own bio says she is so I thought I could lighten the mood after the serial killer question by sending a goofy sarcastic snap like that*

She's like* "ohhhh I get it"*

But she still says how much I killed the vibe by sending that snap


I say *"Well I guess the thought of me being a serial killer was more of a turn on than a dork"


AND SHE THEN BLOCKS ME AFTER OPENING IT













WOMEN. She was like 7/10 23 year old white girl


@forevergymcelling 

@cvzvvc *


----------



## looksmaxxed (Dec 29, 2022)

she wanted stoic alpha male instead she got weird autist


----------



## LowTrust (Dec 29, 2022)

you ruined it all, shouldn't this be water in 2022?


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Dec 29, 2022)

You come across too needy


----------



## BrahminBoss (Dec 29, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> she wanted stoic alpha male instead she got weird autist


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 29, 2022)

LowTrust said:


> you ruined it all, shouldn't this be water in 2022?



muh looks 

she thought i was GL enough to be a catfish, then I g-g-g-guess I can take a dump and snap it to her and she will still come over 

muh chad can act however and women still wanna fuck


Jestermaxxing is gay


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 29, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> muh looks
> 
> she thought i was GL enough to be a catfish, then I g-g-g-guess I can take a dump and snap it to her and she will still come over
> 
> ...


Negative rizz @Biggdink @looksmaxxer234
@Cheesyrumble


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Dec 29, 2022)

just smile and get eyelid lift for higher trust lookz

u think someones ever thought niko was a serial killer?


----------



## Fulgrim (Dec 29, 2022)

Bro you're so non nt its beyond saving


----------



## luljankybo (Dec 29, 2022)

But Indians on .org told me NT doesn't matter    
@Biggdink


----------



## Sens (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## decadouche57 (Dec 29, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> she wanted stoic alpha male instead she got weird autist


Gotta act like Rich Cooper bro should’ve used tactical soap


----------



## cvzvvc (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## defezman (Dec 29, 2022)

How are you this autistic?


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 29, 2022)

defezman said:


> How are you this autistic?


but this site told me Gl guys can get away with acting however


----------



## defezman (Dec 29, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> but this site told me Gl guys can get away with acting however


They lied. Being NT is the prerequisite.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 29, 2022)

defezman said:


> They lied. Being NT is the prerequisite.


WELL THEN THIS SITE SHOULDNT FUCKIGN MISLEAD ME

i wanna tear someones fuckign throat out

I am going to try to match this girl again with my older pics with heavy stubble and meet up with her just so I can fucking call her a cunt IRL


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Dec 29, 2022)

she is bbc only...


----------



## HimmyButler (Dec 29, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 2018879
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the lesson is to dark triad maxx and be mysterious


----------



## rand anon (Dec 29, 2022)

luljankybo said:


> But Indians on .org told me NT doesn't matter
> @Biggdink


NTpill and phenopill are pretty much the only things that matter


----------



## Trilogy (Dec 29, 2022)

RetardSubhuman said:


> she is bbc only...


Change ur avi back to SS George Floyd


----------



## luljankybo (Dec 29, 2022)

rand anon said:


> NTpill and phenopill are pretty much the only things that matter


I agree


----------



## fnafmaxxer (Dec 29, 2022)

jaw looks insane in mirror selfie looks surgically enhanced


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 29, 2022)

OP I need to you to watch this 30 minute zoomer video on rizz. Binge watch these and eventually you'll have updated rizz for 23'.


----------



## Bojack (Dec 29, 2022)

I keep forgetting you guys are all jacked n shit wtf


----------



## JFLateating (Dec 29, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 2018879
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If a man from the early 20th century wouldn’t do it then it’s probably objectively a turn off and not something a guy should do 
Applies to these cringe TikToks guys make and many other things


----------



## JFLateating (Dec 29, 2022)

Funny this shit happens to you get Joe still claims he’s never ever been rejected in his life lol


----------



## krisal (Dec 29, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> OP I need to you to watch this 30 minute zoomer video on rizz. Binge watch these and eventually you'll have updated rizz for 23'.







Wtf is this jfl


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 29, 2022)

krisal said:


> View attachment 2018921
> 
> Wtf is this jfl


showin u what not to do lol


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 29, 2022)

krisal said:


> View attachment 2018921
> 
> Wtf is this jfl


damn he made a comeback tbh


----------



## Mouthbreath (Dec 29, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> muh looks
> 
> she thought i was GL enough to be a catfish, then I g-g-g-guess I can take a dump and snap it to her and she will still come over
> 
> ...


Just imagine how over it would be for you if you were actually below average looking jfl


----------



## mrriceguy (Dec 29, 2022)

Bojack said:


> I keep forgetting you guys are all jacked n shit wtf


Everyone here is jacked, 10% body fat, MTN-HTN, and upper middle class/rich


----------



## Matthias8272 (Dec 29, 2022)

i hope she suffers immensely and dies


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 29, 2022)

Muh nt doesn’t matter  @Oberyn

Damn op I feel bad for you. Girls like that are rare in diverse areas like California


----------



## Gus17 (Dec 29, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 2018879
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turns out game does matter jfl


----------



## Oberyn (Dec 29, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Muh nt doesn’t matter  @Oberyn
> 
> Damn op I feel bad for you. Girls like that are rare in diverse areas like California


What does diversity have to do with this?


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 29, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> What does diversity have to do with this?


All girls in California are fat and ethnic and feminist 

Can’t waste few good looking matches by not being nt


----------



## Oberyn (Dec 29, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> All girls in California are fat and ethnic and feminist
> 
> Can’t waste few good looking matches by not being nt








Like fatties weren’t NT chad only


----------



## rand anon (Dec 29, 2022)

Trilogy said:


> Change ur avi back to SS George Floyd


@RetardSubhuman


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Dec 29, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 2018879
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fuaaaarrk.

Celibacy is seeming more and more sensible


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 29, 2022)

*UPDATE*


She unblocked me on snap and sent a message

"Sorry I am on my period so I'm extra bratty, I am down to meet somewhere public next week  "




*LOL WOMEN, I still am positive next week comes and I will be left on delivered if I send a message so this changes nothing*

@cvzvvc


----------



## JBcollector (Dec 29, 2022)

Die sex havers die


----------



## highT (Dec 29, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> She unblocked me on snap and sent a message
> ...


lmao bro just meet in public (at a bar) have a few drinks, lighten up a bit and take her back to your place. easy


----------



## Hades (Dec 29, 2022)

*Similar shit happened to me*
*
Matched with a hot 19 year old fit blonde girl and she called me handsome and said I look like a brunette Thor

She then proceeded to call me Tarzan over snap and I snapped her like 5 times over the day

Out of nowhere she fucking blocked me and unadded me on Tinder
*
*I DON’T GET WHAT I’M DOING WRONG FOR FUCKS SAKE*


----------



## Crestfallen95 (Dec 29, 2022)

What a cutie?


----------



## Primalsplit (Dec 29, 2022)

Rape should be legalized...


----------



## kumquat (Dec 30, 2022)

You can't be a real person, you look like gigachad.


----------



## kumquat (Dec 30, 2022)

Also she ONLY wants you for casual sex so saying your a dork implies your a loser and socially inept, instead of the slayer popular sex god Chad your appearance suggests.

In your pics you come across as a confident, Chad, slayer, who knows what he's doing in bed and will destroy her pussy. When you say your a dork you give her the imagery of the shaky nervous boy she lost her virginity too at 14.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Dec 30, 2022)

If a girl I met in an app told me "come here" i wouldn't you never know how many weirdos there are out in the world... Imagine now a girl? You went too fast


----------



## Shieda_Kayn (Dec 30, 2022)

This post is further proof of High trust pretty boy pill. 





Would she ask him if he was a serial killer? No I didn't think so.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Dec 30, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> but this site told me Gl guys can get away with acting however


only if u have light eyes.


----------



## user1728482728 (Dec 30, 2022)

Keep fucking coping @Amnesia. Just being chad isn’t enough in 2022. Instead of 80/20 it’s 99/1. It’s so over for sub Mahercels. 

You think the girl would react the same way if this was the snap she opened?


----------



## edodalic29 (Dec 30, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> but this site told me Gl guys can get away with acting however


Yeah its a incel basement dwelling meme . If that was the case i would have at least 20 that i would have slayed by now but fumbled some due to being inactive ( taking long to respond ) and saying dumb shit like saying the word nigga infront of a white women jfl


----------



## user1728482728 (Dec 30, 2022)

Be honest @Amnesia would she still unadd if this was the snap she received instead


----------



## looksmaxxed (Dec 30, 2022)

also you have to remember you're still competing with other chads, maybe she found a better chad. and then after that chad pumped and dumped, she came back to you


----------



## looksmaxxed (Dec 30, 2022)

Shieda_Kayn said:


> This post is further proof of High trust pretty boy pill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she also wouldn't have matched him in the first place.

just look like a harmless baby bro


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 30, 2022)

user1728482728 said:


> Keep fucking coping @Amnesia. Just being chad isn’t enough in 2022. Instead of 80/20 it’s 99/1. It’s so over for sub Mahercels.
> 
> You think the girl would react the same way if this was the snap she opened?
> 
> View attachment 2018997


dude i genuinely don't know anymore, which is why my head is spinning


----------



## Yliaster (Dec 30, 2022)

There is this pattern on the forum where one person says something and everyone afterwards continues to
ride the bandwagon without any critical thinking on their part,sort of like monkey see monkey do.

In this case ,one user says that OP wasn't being NT and he got like 31+ reacts so everyone else goes along with it
and started spamming "he should have been more NT" even tho imo @Amnesia for once didn't actually do/say
anything outta pocket to this woman.What this entire thing was is just an example of the mentally ill entitled
mindset of the modern female but as usual it's always gotta be men's fault for not doing/saying the right thing

"just be more NT bro"


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 30, 2022)

Yliaster said:


> There is this pattern on the forum where one person says something and everyone afterwards continues the
> ride the bandwagon without any critical thinking on their part,sort of like monkey see monkey do.
> 
> In this case ,one user says that OP wasn't being NT and he got like 31+ reacts so everyone else goes along with it
> ...


thanks

because genuinely i dont actually think I did anything wrong either. Like u cant just be a little goofy to a girl, especially to try to ease tensions for any meetup apprehension. A girl has to take a joking gesture of like sticking ur tongue out and showing u dont take urself too serious and the girl has to immediately unadd u and there's no second chance.

very unreasonable


----------



## the BULL (Dec 30, 2022)

What they say means nothing 
There's always a better richer chad lined up 
Sex Is truly the only ioi in 2023


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Dec 30, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 2018879
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She’s not a 7/10 she is a 6/10 but still a good slay. A shame she did you badly but I pull foids like this often on night outs I’m sure you can pull legit 7s and 8s cos your chad ignore her go out on NY eve and get some play nigga


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Dec 30, 2022)

Hades said:


> *Similar shit happened to me*
> 
> *Matched with a hot 19 year old fit blonde girl and she called me handsome and said I look like a brunette Thor
> 
> ...


Another chad came along


I have been there brother I have and that’s EXACALLY what happened


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Dec 30, 2022)

mrriceguy said:


> Everyone here is jacked, 10% body fat, MTN-HTN, and upper middle class/rich


In their heads and frauded pics ofc


----------



## UglyGod360 (Dec 30, 2022)

Happens to me all the time, the only alternative is to find another bitch to fuck


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Dec 30, 2022)

Hades said:


> *Similar shit happened to me*
> 
> *Matched with a hot 19 year old fit blonde girl and she called me handsome and said I look like a brunette Thor
> 
> ...


You didn’t do anything wrong, I showed up


----------



## mrriceguy (Dec 30, 2022)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> In their heads and frauded pics ofc


Cope


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Dec 30, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> Happens to me all the time, the only alternative is to find another bitch to fuck


Real shit


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Dec 30, 2022)

Amnesia if you make a hinge account and swipe right 500 times in a row how many matches do you grt


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Dec 30, 2022)

Yliaster said:


> There is this pattern on the forum where one person says something and everyone afterwards continues to
> ride the bandwagon without any critical thinking on their part,sort of like monkey see monkey do.
> 
> In this case ,one user says that OP wasn't being NT and he got like 31+ reacts so everyone else goes along with it
> ...


Yeah legit looks like a normal flirty banter conversation - there is an element of randomness to some of this flaking/ghosting which can’t be predicted always


----------



## Wallenberg (Dec 30, 2022)

She has too manly jawline.


----------



## kumquat (Dec 30, 2022)

Yliaster said:


> There is this pattern on the forum where one person says something and everyone afterwards continues to
> ride the bandwagon without any critical thinking on their part,sort of like monkey see monkey do.
> 
> In this case ,one user says that OP wasn't being NT and he got like 31+ reacts so everyone else goes along with it
> ...



60 IQ post.

A tinder girl looking for a ONS doesn't want a shy dork, which op autistically projected. What she wants is to be roughly fucked by an experienced confident Chad.


----------



## Yliaster (Dec 30, 2022)

kumquat said:


> 60 IQ post.
> 
> A tinder girl looking for a ONS doesn't want a shy dork, which op autistically projected. What she wants is to be roughly fucked by an experienced confident Chad.



Her bio says she's into sarcastic banter and is prob what OP was catering to with his "dork" comment which imo
was pretty nonchalant,she then opens up the message 2 minutes after and says it rubbed her the wrong way lol....?

What I think could have happened in that 2 minutes is one of two things.Either (1) she was messaging with
another guy who flaked on her (hence why she came back later and unblocked OP) or (2) She showed OP's selfie
and messages to maybe one or a few of her gfs and they unanimously decided for whatever reason that he seems
like a red flag idk,keep in mind these are the same mentally ill women who arbitrarily reject guys over astrology
signs or because you don't support LGBT.Then the abused dog unblocks him and says "Sorry I am on my period
so I'm extra bratty, I am down to meet somewhere public *next week* teehee "

Pretty sure OP isn't the one here who needs to be more NT


----------



## Deleted member 22093 (Dec 30, 2022)

She was probably all in her sexy vibe wanting to get fucked and acting like a dork derailed the train. You can act like one sometimes, but I'd never actually call myself one to a girl because their imagination of what you could be is so important for their attraction.


----------



## KingBetaTut (Dec 30, 2022)

This isn’t a dorky snap this is I will rape you if you say I’m a catfish snap


----------



## Tylermax (Dec 30, 2022)

The mistake is that you got baited by her "serial killer" comment. Sometimes we think we gotta "try" in order to prove/disprove something but indirectly that destroys your appearance and the initial impression you gave. Remember what alpha male strategies was saying 3 years ago. You can fuck if you stop talking. You literally don't need to say anything and you can fuck. Opening your mouth only gets you further away from the pussy the more good looking you are


----------



## Blackgymmax (Dec 30, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> muh looks
> 
> she thought i was GL enough to be a catfish, then I g-g-g-guess I can take a dump and snap it to her and she will still come over
> 
> ...


Over if youre not tyler maher


----------



## tomsmith (Dec 30, 2022)

I'd call the police if I was a foid and a dude invited me to his place and sent me a jacked mirror selfie with his mf *tongue out.*

This is just aspie bro.


----------



## tomsmith (Dec 30, 2022)

Yliaster said:


> There is this pattern on the forum where one person says something and everyone afterwards continues to
> ride the bandwagon without any critical thinking on their part,sort of like monkey see monkey do.
> 
> In this case ,one user says that OP wasn't being NT and he got like 31+ reacts so everyone else goes along with it
> ...



OP literally made it hard mode himself by inviting straight to his place to use alcohol and sent an aspie mirror selfie.

Ffs Dahmer show is trending rn. Looked like OP was actually trying to fck it up.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 30, 2022)

Yliaster said:


> Her bio says she's into sarcastic banter and is prob what OP was catering to with his "dork" comment which imo
> was pretty nonchalant,she then opens up the message 2 minutes after and says it rubbed her the wrong way lol....?
> 
> What I think could have happened in that 2 minutes is one of two things.Either (1) she was messaging with
> ...


yeah she literally said she was hanging with her friend atm

I could see her showing it to her friend and her friend is just like "yuck" whether genuine or jealousy maybe and then being a hivemind mental ill woman she also says yuck i'll unadd

who the fuck even knows

SHE SAID SHES INTO SARCASTIC BANTER AND WHEN I ACTUALLY DO IT SHE UNADDS

are u fkin srs


----------



## tomsmith (Dec 30, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> yeah she literally said she was hanging with her friend atm
> 
> I could see her showing it to her friend and her friend is just like "yuck" whether genuine or jealousy maybe and then being a hivemind mental ill woman she also says yuck i'll unadd
> 
> ...


I believe an aspie selfie after you've invited her to your place to consume alcohol does not classify as sarcastic banter.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 30, 2022)

tomsmith said:


> I believe an aspie selfie after you've invited her to your place to consume alcohol does not classify as sarcastic banter.



after joking about not being a serial killer yes it is

if it was a random standalone selfie with tongue out then that might be weird


----------



## tomsmith (Dec 30, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> after joking about not being a serial killer yes it is
> 
> if it was a random standalone selfie with tongue out then that might be weird



Fair enough.


Boo-hoo! A bitch I blatantly invited straight to my house to fuck unfriended me! On to the next one.


----------



## cytoplasm (Dec 30, 2022)

Why do you even care, surely you can get better looking girls than this


----------



## Tylermax (Dec 30, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> after joking about not being a serial killer yes it is
> 
> if it was a random standalone selfie with tongue out then that might be weird


I fell in the same trap and can relate. These bitches claim they want something but once you give it to them they gonna get disinterested. There was this chick on Badoo sending me voice messages straight ahead and once she asked me to send back I sent her voice messages and perhaps she didn't like my voice and she stopped messaging and I was like "bitch you were begging me to voice message u a minute ago wtf?" These hoes are only baiting but in the end you never needed to try anything "additional" to appear more attractive to her. You were already attractive enough by the time she swiped/texted/complimented you. A gym selfie was enough after that whatever she asks from you you don't give it. It's a rule. Let her throw her baiting assumptions of you "being a serial killer" and stupid shit like that. Never try to disprove her claims. Always put it on her never on you. "Whatever u think babe maybe I'm a serial killer maybe I'm not come and find out". I know the motive you had behind that goofy selfie you sent after but it's just another proof that you should never elaborate with their stupid statements and just let them flow in the air as complete nothingness. You're a freaking mogger. This bitch has nothing on you. How dare she has the audacity to even make such claims and forcing you into sticking your tongue out like an idiot to comfort her fake ass "fears" of you being a danger to her? Fucking hoes


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 30, 2022)

cytoplasm said:


> Why do you even care, surely you can get better looking girls than this


no

i been on tinder 10 days, hundreds of matches - maybe 20% respond rate to my opener and out of those I have converted my hundreds of matches into 2 meetups with one resulting in sex


its not that easy

both those meetups the girls werent as hot as OP


----------



## MoggerGaston (Dec 30, 2022)

Women have insane and weird standards. All u can do is run numbers game and improve succes rate.

U didnt do much wrong. This wouldve worked fine with another girl.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 30, 2022)

MoggerGaston said:


> Women have insane and weird standards. All u can do is run numbers game and improve succes rate.
> 
> U didnt do much wrong. This wouldve worked fine with another girl.



and I wouldn't have pulled this with a "normal" girl but she specifically said shes into sarcastic banter, so I assumed she'd be able to take a motherfucking joke


----------



## tomsmith (Dec 30, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> no
> 
> i been on tinder 10 days, hundreds of matches - maybe 20% respond rate to my opener and out of those I have converted my hundreds of matches into 2 meetups with one resulting in sex
> 
> ...


Proof of the importance of nt and height


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 30, 2022)

tomsmith said:


> Proof of the importance of nt and height


i have 6'1'' stated on my tinder

and two pics where other people are around (showing social circle)

it's just numbers game


----------



## tomsmith (Dec 30, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> i have 6'1'' stated on my tinder
> 
> it's just numbers game


Well, the results you described are worse than mine a few years ago before I descended (I still was much lower psl than you)

It's a numbers game for sure, but you've also gotta be normal. Also wtf is that pic quality in the op. If I'm a foid and someone sends me a pic taken with iPhone 4 it's another red flag


----------



## tomsmith (Dec 30, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> OP I need to you to watch this 30 minute zoomer video on rizz. Binge watch these and eventually you'll have updated rizz for 23'.



This needs to be pinned


----------



## volcelfatcel (Dec 30, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> She unblocked me on snap and sent a message
> ...


so your looks did matter
you'd be on the streets if you didn't make her think you're a model.


----------



## Amnesia (Dec 30, 2022)

tomsmith said:


> This needs to be pinned



Is this video actually good ?




volcelfatcel said:


> so your looks did matter
> you'd be on the streets if you didn't make her think you're a model.



Bro I guarantee it won't materialize into a real date, she's just saying that for who the fuck whos why. It's already dead, the flow was interrupted, I am damaged goods in her mind


----------



## six feet tall (Dec 30, 2022)

Amnesia you’re actually less NT than I am, you got 100 lays just off looks alone basically


----------



## tomsmith (Dec 30, 2022)

Primalsplit said:


> Rape should be legalized...


Muh rape


----------



## masc (Dec 30, 2022)

Peak autism fr 😂


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Dec 30, 2022)

Fuck you bitch


----------



## tomsmith (Dec 30, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Is this video actually good ?


Not really the examples look like they're made by you


----------



## tomsmith (Dec 30, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Is this video actually good ?


Didn't watch tbh


----------



## the BULL (Dec 30, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> no
> 
> i been on tinder 10 days, hundreds of matches - maybe 20% respond rate to my opener and out of those I have converted my hundreds of matches into 2 meetups with one resulting in sex
> 
> ...


and yet ppl still hope to ascend with surgery. it's a maher or LDAR world.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 30, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 2018879
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF even chad gets rejected? Fuck this gay earth.

Also goes to show personality pill is legit.


----------



## Primalsplit (Dec 30, 2022)

I don't think you did anything wrong OP, but then again I went thru similar stuff as you did so maybe don't listen to me.

Next time, don't consider women (especially at tinder) as people and just run pua games on them like your hunting your prey. They're legit retarded and need to be handheld like mentally handicapped people. Plus, they have veeeery very low tolerance to stress, which activates their amygdala and further reduces their cognition. I personally would not be surprised if they go into 50-60 IQ range temporarily when they get 'invited' on internet, which is; honestly, very scary at first.

Maybe that's why she added you back later when she thought about it after her stress subsided. Obv, she couldn't say she became truly retarded so told you she was on her period; knowing full well she won't get called out on it due to being a cutesy cute woman. I think she genuinely wants to meet. Just remember, whenever you try to escelate she might act clinically retarded again due to cortisol overload. Look up for ways on how to communicate with mentally challenged persons. Some techniques might work.

She has weak genes tho. She would age very quickly after 30 I presume. Tho obviously, you won't stick around to find out.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Dec 30, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> WTF even chad gets rejected? Fuck this gay earth.
> 
> Also goes to show personality pill is legit.


jfl at you believing in a fairytale of a guy who never gets rejected and always gets the girls


----------



## Artbreeder Is Law (Dec 30, 2022)

Rookie mistake for such a good looking individual, you thinking way too much you have to put your brain at women level and run simple game your look is good do the rest.


----------



## theblackestofpills (Dec 30, 2022)

He isn't chad jfl. Even babies want relationship with chad when they see him.


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Dec 30, 2022)

@Amnesia your physique is really good, look pumped up as fuck

How many cals u eat in a day, I recall u saying you only eat 1500 cals lol?


----------



## apocalypse (Dec 30, 2022)

super sarcastic was a red flaggerino
BPD bitch


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 30, 2022)

Enfant terrible said:


> jfl at you believing in a fairytale of a guy who never gets rejected and always gets the girls


No it’s legit, gl guys get rejected as well. But didn’t expect even Chad-tier men did as well.


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Dec 30, 2022)

Lifefuel, this teaches us what to be. I've thought about the matter a bit myself

Looks - Brains - Character


Yliaster said:


> There is this pattern on the forum where one person says something and everyone afterwards continues to
> ride the bandwagon without any critical thinking on their part,sort of like monkey see monkey do.
> 
> In this case ,one user says that OP wasn't being NT and he got like 31+ reacts so everyone else goes along with it
> ...





DoctorLooksmax said:


> Yeah legit looks like a normal flirty banter conversation - there is an element of randomness to some of this flaking/ghosting which can’t be predicted always


nah he definitely comes across as nervous non chad

hence the stoic chad comment on the first page

girls can be "NT" too (they almost always are) but you don't want to come across as a girl. we all were once a child but we want to behave differently now

What we mean by NT is what would Chad do


----------



## lebronjames23 (Dec 30, 2022)

Masculine frame pill


Amnesia said:


> and I wouldn't have pulled this with a "normal" girl but she specifically said shes into sarcastic banter, so I assumed she'd be able to take a motherfucking joke


----------



## Bojack (Dec 30, 2022)

mrriceguy said:


> Everyone here is jacked, 10% body fat, MTN-HTN, and upper middle class/rich


fk all you pussies ill fuck you guys all up


----------



## newperson (Dec 30, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> except I am sticking my tongue out and the caption is "dw I'm kinda a dork"







men should never stick their tongue out, wtf are you a 5yo? 
i believe its not only the tongue that gave her the ick, its also ur gloves and the wired headphones, women judge it and you already know it.

besides ur match/sex ratio will stay low if u keep inviting girls to ur place on the first time, meanwhile the normie guy set the date in a public bar and only THEN take them home. 

ur chad priviliges come into play when ure into the date, in real life, they cant resist coming home with u in real life, but in tinder chat? thats not gonna happen.

(*i talk about the majority of women, sure there will be the few whores who will come to ur place right away)


----------



## thereallegend (Dec 30, 2022)

tomsmith said:


> This needs to be pinned





Amnesia said:


> Is this video actually good ?


The streamer basically yells at the kid for having negative rizz the entire time, so you learn what NOT to do.


----------



## Gus17 (Dec 30, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Amnesia if you make a hinge account and swipe right 500 times in a row how many matches do you grt


Doesn't that get you shadow banned?


----------



## cvzvvc (Dec 30, 2022)

If you want revenge @Amnesia, I can give you my Snapchat and I'll pretend to be Maher. I'll have her in the psych ward by close of business today.


----------



## reborn (Dec 30, 2022)

This is one thing I noticed too though. Women will make all kinds of sexual jokes and creepy remarks etc. You do one - just one - in return...BLOCKED.


----------



## tomsmith (Dec 30, 2022)

thereallegend said:


> The streamer basically yells at the kid for having negative rizz the entire time, so you learn what NOT to do.


its dogshit i tried watching


----------



## popular kid (Dec 30, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> but this site told me Gl guys can get away with acting however


Bro doesnt understand figurative language (I dont blame him it’s a side effect of autism)




people tend to exxagerate things to showcase their point

Chad can act like a 7 year old and still get pussy (hyperbole)


----------



## cillianmurphycel (Dec 30, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> View attachment 2018879
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her: Your not a serial killer right? 
You: umm not “serial” 

That’s how you play it


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Dec 30, 2022)

Some girls are just fucking weird. It all depends on their personality tbh. Some girls wouldn’t give a shit about it. Now and again you’ll come across some weirdos who you won’t understand their thinking pattern


----------



## Cali Yuga (Dec 30, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> I say *NO,are u?*


boomer radar activating hard on this one chief

you can type out "you", this isnt counter strike chat in 2005 bro use your words


----------



## Pikabro (Dec 30, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> She unblocked me on snap and sent a message
> ...


Cage the ONE CASE where lack of NT cancels out looks and looks still prevails in the end. NT copers @Zer0/∞ @Biggdink @defezman @Gus17 @luljankybo eviscerated


----------



## defezman (Dec 30, 2022)

Pikabro said:


> Lmao the ONE CASE where NT > looks and looks still prevails. NT copers @Zer0/∞ @Biggdink @defezman @Gus17 @luljankybo eviscerated


I've never been an NT coper wtf.


----------



## Pikabro (Dec 30, 2022)

defezman said:


> I've never been an NT coper wtf.


Idk I just quoted the users going ‘see guys NT actually matters 🤓” on page 1


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 30, 2022)

Pikabro said:


> Cage the ONE CASE where lack of NT cancels out looks and looks still prevails in the end. NT copers @Zer0/∞ @Biggdink @defezman @Gus17 @luljankybo eviscerated


Not surprising 
She’s in California surrounded by 5’4 beaners and ugly male feminists she knows she can’t find a good looking white guy


----------



## Pikabro (Dec 30, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Not surprising
> She’s in California surrounded by 5’4 beaners and ugly male feminists she knows she can’t find a good looking white guy


So she doesn’t have options? I thought all females had at least 200 wasp chads in their dms though?


----------



## Octillionaire (Dec 30, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> WELL THEN THIS SITE SHOULDNT FUCKIGN MISLEAD ME
> 
> i wanna tear someones fuckign throat out
> 
> I am going to try to match this girl again with my older pics with heavy stubble and meet up with her just so I can fucking call her a cunt IRL


Why do you take advice from 15 year olds living in Bengaluru?


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Dec 30, 2022)

Pikabro said:


> So she doesn’t have options? I thought all females had at least 200 wasp chads in their dms though?


Chads are rare or else they wouldn’t be chads, most men are fucking fat and ugly here.


----------



## datboijj (Dec 30, 2022)

Octillionaire said:


> Why do you take advice from 15 year olds living in Bengaluru?


keep readin the thread she added him back again and is simping
NT is a meme and not needed for superior looks


----------



## Octillionaire (Dec 30, 2022)

datboijj said:


> keep readin the thread she added him back again and is simping
> NT is a meme and not needed for superior looks


I read to the very end. He said that she blocked him


----------



## datboijj (Dec 30, 2022)

Octillionaire said:


> I read to the very end. He said that she blocked him





Amnesia said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 
> She unblocked me on snap and sent a message
> ...


----------



## Octillionaire (Dec 30, 2022)

datboijj said:


>


I stand corrected.


----------



## Biggdink (Dec 30, 2022)

Pikabro said:


> So she doesn’t have options? I thought all females had at least 200 wasp chads in their dms though?


Impossible in diverse areas tho


----------



## Gus17 (Dec 30, 2022)

Pikabro said:


> Cage the ONE CASE where lack of NT cancels out looks and looks still prevails in the end. NT copers @Zer0/∞ @Biggdink @defezman @Gus17 @luljankybo eviscerated


Chad breaks rules, and the normies follow them. Try this shit as sub8 male and you'll get instantly blocked. Whether you like it or not NT will always matter.


----------



## HighClassMaxing (Dec 31, 2022)

defezman said:


> They lied. Being NT is the prerequisite.











NTness is legit the prerequisite for the human experience


If ur not nt literally nothing matters. You have to be nt first to be a human tbhngl It’s brutal Not really looksmaxing but yeah




looksmax.org





WORD FOR WORD 1 step ahead again yall 2 late


----------



## Ezekiel (Monday at 9:39 AM)

Yliaster said:


> There is this pattern on the forum where one person says something and everyone afterwards continues to
> ride the bandwagon without any critical thinking on their part,sort of like monkey see monkey do.
> 
> In this case ,one user says that OP wasn't being NT and he got like 31+ reacts so everyone else goes along with it
> ...


Couldn't have said it better. All of the retards here are blaming him for not talking like some retarded jestermaxxing zoomer who takes it up the ass in secret.Also the fact that he lives somewhere in California, where people as a whole are severely mentally ill and out of touch with reality doesn't help him either. Tbh men should learn to demand more from the world and esp from women, shit like this is why the dating scene is so fucked nowadays- a literal top1% man in looks is crying like an abused dog about some random plain jane instead of just ignoring her and going for the next, it's quite sad really.


----------

